# passing fluid in early pregnancy...please help!



## Fiona_M_B (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi

I wonder if you could help, because I'm literally climbing the walls with worry. I'm 8w2D with twins (FET) and at 6 weeks started to bleed very very lightly. My clinic did a scan at 6w3D and that's when we discovered it was twins. Two strong heartbeats could be seen very clearly. I had another scan at 7w4D and all was well. Then yesterday morning I noticed a streak of fresh blood on the toilet roll first thing in the morning, but it virtually disappeared throughout the day. Then at about 5pm yesterday I felt a "gush" and when I got to the bathroom discovered I was soaking wet with what can only be described as a watery fluid (slightly pinkish in colour). After that I started bleeding a bit heavier.

This morning I rang the early pregnancy unit and they are going to scan me tomorrow, but I worried sick about what this fluid is. I'm really worried that one of the amniotic sacs has burst and that I'm losing one of my precious babies. Can you help me understand what this is likely to be? I'm distraught.

Thank you
Fiona


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I wish that I could tell you that everything sounds fines, and that the scan will be ok tomorrow, as I know that's what you want to hear.  Unfortunately, no-one knows until tomorrwo, but don't give up hope, there is every chance that everything is ok.  The waiting is the worst bit, I will be thinking of you, let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Fiona_M_B (Mar 26, 2008)

Phew!!!!!! Everything is fine. The babies are growing and have strong heartbeats and plenty of fluid in the sacs. We even saw them move!

The staff couldn't tell me what the watery loss was, although the sonographer said that it might be that the bleeding can sometimes be re-absorbed and with excess mucous production can sometimes come away in a "gush". Other than that - no explanation - but the main thing is that both babies are okay. Will sleep better tonight!

Thanks

Fiona xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Great news!!!!!!  I'm really pleased for you, lets hope you don't have any more scares!!!


----------

